# Scraper on end grain cutting board



## Polock2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience using a scraper plane on end grain cutting boards? I need to smooth my first cutting board and was wondering how it would work on all end grain.

Thanks Jerome


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

On end grain low angle block planes or a LA jack would work best.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Scraper plane blade edges, whether using a 45 degree version or burnished edge (ala card scraper) are way too fragile to stand up to end grain, especially on hardwood used on a cutting board. I agree with above, low angle planes are best.


----------



## Polock2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, I have a block plane but not a low angle. Guess its a good excuse to get one…. lol


----------

